# First trip on the new rig.



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Leaving the house now. Report back tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck....I thought the conditions were getting bad then smoothing out later in the week! Be careful out there!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope you have better luck then I've been having.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

It was even choppy in the bayou today. Stay safe.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Killed two but not picture worthy.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm thinking of going with a similar light setup for my boat, just for clear nights when I get a wild hair... Are those Star Fires or LED? How is the battery life?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Clean sled...as with all new boats you have to teach it how to fish. I remember when I first started gigging I had lights like that, I used 3 though. On clear water and shorter trips its hard to beat. Now I've got the Honda/hps setup, and thinking about building another boat setup like yours, nice, clean and simple.


----------

